# Living cost in York, North Yorkshire



## sougatachandra (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

I have been offered a job in York, North Yorkshire. The salary is 2400 GBP per month.
This is after all tax deductions. 
Can any one advice if this is a decent salary?
I am a single person and do not live a high lifestyle.
What would be the average cost of living per month in York?

Thanks in advance,

Chandra


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's like asking how long is a piece of string. One person's idea of a frugal living is another's luxury. It all depends on what you would like to spend your money on and what you consider to be minimally acceptable standard of living.
But at the risk of over-simplification, that kind of salary for a single person should be adequate to lead a fairly comfortable life, provided you are careful and budget properly. The single biggest expense will be accommodation. While rents vary hugely depending on location, fittings, size etc, you should be able to find a reasonable one-bedroom flat in a decent area of York from around £450 a month, though £600 is more realistic. You can pay £1000 for a high-end property, like in a converted riverside block. Add about £200 for utilities, telephone and broadband, and £100 for council tax. This still leaves around £1500 for other things like food, commuting, clothing and entertainment. You may be able to afford to run a small car, but in that case make sure you'll have somewhere to park, ideally a reserved parking space with your flat, as parking is difficult and expensive in built-up areas.


----------



## kath.26 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, 
I think as a single person that does not live a high life style you will be more than ok, we are a family of four from Leeds (not far from York) and manage on a lot less. Good luck with your new job


----------



## sougatachandra (May 31, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

Thanks a lot every one... for the time being my plan would be having a moderate living. Aiming at renting a shared apartment ( en-suite ) or may be a one bedroom accommodation.

Thanks,

Chandra


----------

